# jtabbedpane aktivieren/deaktivieren



## mr.willow (27. Feb 2012)

Hallo 
Ich wollte mal wissen, wie man bei NetBeans eine tabbed pane deaktivieren kann.
habe keine einstellung gefunden 

Ich wollte, dass die regestrierkarten (panes) ja nach login-berechtigung freigegeben werden.
...hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?! :bahnhof:

DANKE schon mal 

Gruß mr.willow


----------



## Camino (27. Feb 2012)

Mit den Methoden add und remove kannst du beim JTabbedPane Panels hinzufügen oder löschen. Meinst du das mit freigeben?


----------



## Michael... (27. Feb 2012)

API Doku:
JTabbedPane (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## mr.willow (28. Feb 2012)

Hallo 

DANKE erstmal für die antworten 
Ich meinte mit freigeben, dass wenn sich einer zB als "admin" anmeldet, dass nur für ihn die Admin-Regestriekarte freigegeben wird (von grauer Schrift in schwarze  ).
Genau wie man buttons enablen kann, habe ich gehofft das bei panels machen zu können...


----------



## Michael... (28. Feb 2012)

Schon mal in meinen Link rein und die Methode setEnabledAt angeschaut?


----------



## mr.willow (28. Feb 2012)

Hallo Michael,
ja habe ich...aber nicht so richtig begriffen  
bin fleissig am probieren...muss mir da wohl nochmal beispiele ergoogln 

...


----------



## mr.willow (28. Feb 2012)

...vllt bin ich gerade zu blöd 
..also mal ganz einfach gefragt:

So ist die Struktur:

jtabbedpane   = mPanel  //im tabbedpane liegen 2 "unter"panel (p1 & p2)
  |--   jpanel1 = p1
  |--   jpanel2 = p2


Ich kann die Regstriekarten nur "ausgrauen", wenn ich mPanel "enable".
wenn ich nur p1 oder p2 enable (in gui eigenschaften) passiert nichts.
Habe probiert mit "setEnabled" und setEnabledAt" im Quellcode... irgendwie nicht gefunzt.


Ich wollte dass beim start der app nur p1 aktiv ist, wo sich ein anmeldefenster befindet.
Wenn erfolgreich, dann soll die variable xyz das "p2" aktivieren! also setEnabled(true)?!?!

hmmm.... einer ne idee?!?!

Gruß mw.willow


----------



## Michael... (28. Feb 2012)

mr.willow;870246Ich kann die Regstriekarten nur "ausgrauen" hat gesagt.:


> Wäre interessant zu sehen was probiert wurde.
> 
> ```
> JFrame frame = new JFrame();
> ...


----------



## mr.willow (28. Feb 2012)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Wäre interessant zu sehen was probiert wurde.
> 
> ```
> JFrame frame = new JFrame();
> ...



ich neutze ja den gui editor in netbeans. da kann ich nur den autom.gen. code beinflussen.
ist kompliziert zu erklären wo man was probiert hat.
so übersichtich wie hier ist das DA nicht  

pane.setEnabledAt(1, false);

worauf bezieht sich der int "1" wert ? die beschreibung in der api ist etwas... :-/ najjaaaa :rtfm:


----------



## Camino (28. Feb 2012)

mr.willow hat gesagt.:


> worauf bezieht sich der int "1" wert ? die beschreibung in der api ist etwas... :-/ najjaaaa :rtfm:



Was ist daran denn unverständlich:


> public void setEnabledAt(int index,  boolean enabled)
> 
> Sets whether or not the tab at index is enabled. An internal exception is raised if there is no tab at that index.
> 
> ...


Index = Durchnummerierung der Tabs...

Das einzige, was mich bei sowas eher immer verwirrt, ist die Frage, ob der Index bei 0 oder 1 anfängt. Aber das könnte man ja einfach mal testen und dadurch rauskriegen...


----------



## mr.willow (28. Feb 2012)

danke euch!!! ... das waren die richtigen ansätze 
mit den gui-editor unter netbeans ist dat nicht so eifnach...anfangs 

Gruß mr.willlow


----------



## Michael... (28. Feb 2012)

mr.willow hat gesagt.:


> mit den gui-editor unter netbeans ist dat nicht so eifnach...anfangs


Dazu vielleicht eine persönliche Anmerkung meinerseits - die jetzt hoffentlich keinen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun tritt: GUI Builder sind m.M. völlig überbewertet, wenn nicht sogar überflüssig. Meinetwegen darf jeder der will damit arbeiten. Aber vor allem für Anfänger fände ich es besser GUIs direkt zu programmieren - zumal Anfäger GUIs oft auch kein allzu komplexes Layout haben - weil das (m.M.) ein tieferes und besseres Verständnis fördert.
Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich in meinem Leben niemals (für produktive Anwendungen) einen GUI Builder verwenden werde.


----------



## mr.willow (28. Feb 2012)

:shock:
 habe mich noch nicht mit dem erstellen ohne builder beschäftigt.
mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass das auch ein mega codezeilen-fresser ist.

falls du einen guten tuti-link dazu hast...würde mich freuen 
gruß!!!
trotzdem :toll:


----------



## DanZ (28. Feb 2012)

[WR]


Michael... hat gesagt.:


> die jetzt hoffentlich keinen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun tritt


Sagt sich leicht bevor man anfängt Bibeln zu verbrennen 
[/WR]


----------

